# Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen



## Allrounder17 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe community,
Ich stehe vor einem Problem. Ich würde gerne jetzt schon die Fliegenrute schwingen, allerdings hat die Forelle Schonzeit. Aber ich habs auch nicht auf die Forelle, sondern auf die Döbel (Aitel) abgesehen. Es herrscht dennoch generelles Spinnfischvorbot.

Zu meiner Frage:
Zählt das Fliegenfischen zum Spinnfischen oder nicht?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Lösung meines Problems helfen

Mfg euer Allrounder17


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Nein, deshalb heissts ja auch Fliegenfischen und nicht Spinfischen. 

Kannst aber ja trotzdem nochmal beim Gewässerinhaber nachfragen, wobei ich da kein Problem sehe, sofern ein befischbarer Bestand an Aiteln vorhanden ist und keine sonstigen Verbote drin stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

16 Landesfischereigesetze und unzählige Bestimmungen der Bewirtschafter.

Daher IMMER besser vorher fragen, in solchen Fällen


----------



## Allrounder17 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Erstmal danke für eure schnelle und hilfreiche auskunft 

Ich werd wohl bei meinem Verein mal vorbeisehen und mal nachfragen ob oder nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Das ist das Beste!!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Hallo, 

sehe ich auch so, in jedem Fall nachfragen. 
Eskönnte zb. sein, dass das Streamern (weil aktives Fischen) als Spinnen ausgelegt wird, oder was auch immer. 
Deshalb: Nachfragen! 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Für viele ist Fliegenfischen =Forelle-da wird es bei schwer ein OK zu bekommen.


----------



## Sneep (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Hallo,

nachzufragen ist hier sicher der beste Ratschlag.

Rein rechtlich spricht nach meiner Auffassung nichts gegen ein Fischen mit der Fliegenrute.

Artenschonzeit für die BF heißt ja nur, ich darf keine entnehmen.
Ein Spinnfischverbot trifft auf das Fliegenfischen nicht zu.

Beim Fliegenfischen ist jeweils die Schnur das Wurfgewicht, beim Spinnfischen der Köder. Auch Streamerfischen ist somit kein Spinnfischen, obwohl ich einen Fisch imitiere.

Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft, was du bei deinem Angelausflug fangen wirst. Eher heruntergekühlte Döbel mit einem Stoffwechsel nahe Null oder nach der Laichzeit ausgepowerte BF die alles anfallen was wie Futter aussieht?

Erinnert mich fatal an die ganzen Rapfenangler die im Herbst in der Siegmündung versehentlich die Lachse fangen.

Das ist somit keine rechtliche Frage, sondern ein Frage der Waidgerechtigkeit.
Wenn ich davon augehen muss, dass ich überwiegend geschonte Fische fange die in denkbar schlechtem Zustand sind, kann ich auch warten bis zum Ende der Schonzeit.

sneep


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*



> Das ist somit keine rechtliche Frage, sondern ein Frage der Waidgerechtigkeit.



So sollte es wohl sein. 




> Beim Fliegenfischen ist jeweils die Schnur das Wurfgewicht, beim  Spinnfischen der Köder. Auch Streamerfischen ist somit kein  Spinnfischen, obwohl ich einen Fisch imitiere.



Und da geht's schon los, würde man das jetzt wirklich ausdiskutieren wollen. 

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, die Ausgangsfrage in ein Forum für angelnde Juristen zu stellen. Alter Falter. Mord und Totschlag. Gemetzel vom Feinsten. Da gäbs so ziemlich alles an Meinungen, was man sich irgendwie zusammen reimen kann. Wenn man Jurist ist. Oder wenn man einen an der Waffel hat. Oder vielleicht auch nur zu viel säuft. Stellt man sich dann noch ein paar mit diskutierende Vereinsvorstände vom Typ "anmirkommtkeinervorbei" vor, geht die Luzie endgültig ab. Da ist dann irgendwann jemand der Meinung, dass "formalrechtlich" nicht einmal Spinnfischen Spinnfischen ist, während ein anderer zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass selbst das Karpfenangeln mit der Schwimmkugel dem Spinnfischen zu zu ordnen ist. 

In der Praxis wiederum ist es so einfach wie im Fußball. Abseits ist, wenn der Schiedsrichter pfeift. Und Spinnfischen ist, was der Vereinsoberguru dazu zählt.


----------



## dreampike (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Hallo, 

ich komme gerade von einer Stippvisite an unserem Forellenbach (Nähe München) zurück, die Forellen haben sich vom Laichstress bestens erholt, habe etliche dicke Brummer gesehen, die in sehr guter Verfassung sind (keine Besatzfische). Die wenigen Aitel (= Döbel) die ich sehen konnte waren nicht runtergekühlt, sondern schwammen munter umher...
Wegen des Grundproblems, das ist wohl rechtliche Grauzone. Aber nicht alles was rechtlich machbar ist, ist langfristig empfehlenswert. Als Aufseher fände ich es zumindest seltsam, wenn ich während der Hechtschonzeit einen Angler am Wasser treffe, der mit Spinngerät an einem Gewässer unterwegs ist, in dem hauptsächlich Hecht gefangen wird. Selbst wenn er vorgibt, nur auf Waller zu fischen (die auch tatsächlich im Gewässer sind) und evtl. gefangene Hechte wieder freizulassen, würde ich ihn bitten, das sein zu lassen und bei Wiederholung dem Vorstand melden. Wenn er nur Waller fangen will, soll er mit Methoden fischen, die einen Hechtbiß weitgehend ausschließen (Tauwurmbündel, Wallerboilies o.ä.). Beim Spinnfischen in einem Hechtgewässer ist mit Hechtbissen zu rechnen. So sehe ich das auch beim Fliegenfischen auf Döbel in einem Forellengewässer. Es ist möglicherweise nicht verboten, aber im Interesse der Fairness und des Vereinsfriedens nicht ratsam.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*



dreampike schrieb:


> Es ist möglicherweise nicht verboten, aber im Interesse der Fairness und des Vereinsfriedens nicht ratsam.



Richtig,wenn das mal jeder Beherzigen würde


----------



## Locke4865 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Der Köder bestimmt den Verwendungszweck (somindest in Sachsen) nicht die Angelart
Streamer = Raubfischköder
Fliegenfischen mit Einschränkungen (Hakengröße) auch während der Schonzeit kein Problem
aber man sollte schon drauf achten wo man angelt (Waidgerechtigkeit)#6


----------



## yacaré (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Man kann es so oder so sehen... Bei uns im Verein ist das Fliegenfischen während der Raubfischschonzeit (Hecht, Zander) trotz generellem Verbot von Kunstködern in dieser Zeit erlaubt. Für mich war es "irgendwie" selbstverständlich, dass die Fliegenrute aber erst nach der Schonzeit für Forelle zum Einsatz kommt, obwohl hier eher Alander zu fangen sind als Forellen. Aber wenn ich es mir überlege, ist ein mit Pose oder Sbirolino angebotener Wurm (erlaubt, da Brachsenregion) für die geschonte Fischart "gefährlicher" als eine künstliche Fliege... also müsste die Methode "Fliege" erlaubt sein, die Mitnahme natürlich nicht... Auf der anderen Seite, wie schon oben geschrieben wurde, stellt sich die Frage der Weidgerechtigkeit, wenn überwiegend zu schonende Fische, wenn auch unabsichtlich, gefangen werden...


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Wo is Anfang, wo is Ende?? Was is mit Sbiro und Fliege dahinter? Spinfischen is das ja sicher nicht  .

So und nu?


----------



## Allrounder17 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rechtsfrage Fliegenfischen*

Ich sehe es gibt verschiedene auffassungen ob ich darf (sollte) oder nicht.
Nächste Woche fahr ich mal zu meinem Verein und klär die Frage, dann bin ich auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite 
Allrounder17
PS: Ich finde es toll mal zu hören wie verschiedenste Angler die Frage sehen und zu interpretieren wissen


----------

